# live sand turining brown???



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

why is my live sand turning brown? i have a 29 gallon tank. set up for about 4 to 5 weeks.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

jjtf00 said:


> why is my live sand turning brown? i have a 29 gallon tank. set up for about 4 to 5 weeks.


That'll be your diatom bloom. It will recede in a fairly short space of time on it's own accord.

It's a sign that your tanks maturing well. :-D


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

willieturnip said:


> That'll be your diatom bloom. It will recede in a fairly short space of time on it's own accord.
> 
> It's a sign that your tanks maturing well. :-D


okay that makes me feel better haha. how often should i replace activated carbon?


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I haven't run carbon in years, but as far as I can remember every month is about right.

You can replace it as often as you want, but if you leave it too long it starts leaching everything it has collected back into the tank!


----------

